# on a serious weight loss journey.



## persephonewillo (May 25, 2008)

i *need* to lose weight.  not just for looks, but for health.  i used to be obese, but lost 40lbs and got into the high end of the normal scale... simply overweight. 

and then i stalled.  

and then i gained about 15lbs back.  and now my blood pressure is up.  so i'm getting serious about losing weight again.

for reference i'm 5'6" (well, 5'5.5"... i rounded up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )

obese weight: 220

starting weight on this journey (2 weeks ago): 192

current weight: 184

anyone else trying to lose weight to get your health back in shape?


----------



## persephonewillo (Jun 1, 2008)

today's weigh in: 181


----------



## Hilly (Jun 1, 2008)

Congrats!!! What have you been doing for your loss?


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 1, 2008)

Hey good for you!  Although I'm not overweight, I am trying to lose weight for my health.  I have high cholesterol (already!) and asthma as well.  I'm hoping to adjust my eating habits so as to affect my cholesterol - a pleasant by product being losing weight.  But I'm also hoping that losing some weight will help with my asthma.  Studies have shown that the heavier a person is, the more asthma affects them.

So far I'm doing pretty well, but changing old eating habits is hard!  Good luck on your weight loss journey.  You're definitely doing it for the right reason, because if you don't have your health, then you don't have much.


----------



## persephonewillo (Jun 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_Congrats!!! What have you been doing for your loss?_

 
just watching my calorie intake and doing more exercising.  i'm trying to keep my daily calories to around 1300.  and i've been climbing the stairs an extra 15-20 times per day or trying to run around the local track for exercise.


----------



## prettybaby (Jun 2, 2008)

Yay for you! Im trying to lose weight too! I just started back to the gym, last week. My goal is to be able to motivate myself enough to go at least 5x week. I was talking to a friend who has lost some weight/inches and gained some very nice body muscles,and he said that a good way to get my metabolism higher is to eat first thing in the morning when I get up. For me, thats really hard to do, but he agreed that it was hard for him. Sometimes we have to just choke something down before coffee or anything..... Oh and he eats stuff all day long he says. something like 7x a day??


----------



## MACForME (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm trying too, and I stalled out.

I joined a gym in October and i went! went! went! nothing was happening..
then i slacked in April, now I feel like crap. I made it 3x's in May, today is June 2, i'm going to attempt to get to the gym regularly again..

I was using Calorie Counter, Diet Tracking, Food Journal, Nutrition Facts at The Daily Plate to keep track of everything I ate and did.. I'm not a big sweets person, no cake or candy really, no ice creams or stuff like that.. 

I had so hoped to be further along than this...


----------



## persephonewillo (Jun 3, 2008)

Quote:

  and he said that a good way to get my metabolism higher is to eat first thing in the morning when I get up. For me, thats really hard to do, but he agreed that it was hard for him.  
 
ditto!  eating even a small breakfast makes me feel kind of nauseated.   but eating breakfast is helping


----------



## persephonewillo (Jun 8, 2008)

ARG.  this weigh in: 184.  i gained 3 lbs back.


----------



## Hilly (Jun 8, 2008)

don't let it get you down. maybe you needed to go to the bathroom first? Or if you had a lot of sodium you will retain water.


----------



## persephonewillo (Jun 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_don't let it get you down. maybe you needed to go to the bathroom first? Or if you had a lot of sodium you will retain water._

 
thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




it is that time of the month for me.  maybe i am retaining some water.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ah well.  i'll just keep at it.  eating healthier and exercising is _going_ to lead to weight loss


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Jun 19, 2008)

Good luck! The main thing to keep doing whatever you were doing, cause it looks like help you to loose the weight.


----------



## Odette (Jun 20, 2008)

_Congratulations on your weight loss. 
You may also want to consider increasing your caloric intake, 1300 a day may be a little too low. Your body may think it's starving and want to hold on to the pounds. _


----------

